# Another gassing story



## saxonrosie (Oct 19, 2017)

http://http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/news/northern-ireland/gassed-and-robbed-another-northern-ireland-family-tells-of-france-motorhome-burglary-36221975.html.      Don’t know how I’ve managed to do this twice as it’s taken me ages to figure how to do it in the first place but will know next time. The question is how much stuff of value on a holiday not full timer would you have on the way home ? £17.000 stolen really!,


----------



## saxonrosie (Oct 19, 2017)

Looks like I still don’t have it right, but it’s in the Belfast Telegraph so maybe trev has seen it.


----------



## saxonrosie (Oct 19, 2017)

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Here it is
> http://m.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/new...ls-of-france-motorhome-burglary-36221975.html



Thank you .


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Oct 19, 2017)

Seems I have been missing a trick, next time I am going to claim for 55" flat screen tv, Bose Sound system, digi camera, 2 rolex watches, some spare cash....50k should cover it.


----------



## ScamperVan (Oct 19, 2017)

I travel everywhere with my five diamond rings! :lol-049::lol-049: Well, I would....if I had any...


----------



## Wully (Oct 19, 2017)

So she found a ring on dash and robbers stole five diamond rings don’t look the five diamond ring type


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 19, 2017)

All sounds true and believable to me. Lol


----------



## n brown (Oct 19, 2017)

we won't be laughing if they win the claim - i'll be off to get some of that gassing myself !


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 19, 2017)

You would not believe the amount of Rolex watches and Cartier jewelry we carry in the motorhome when we go abroad     :rolleyes2:


----------



## hextal (Oct 19, 2017)

Reminds me of some of the calls my mate used to get when he was working at an insurance call center.

Favourite was some chap saying he'd locked himself out of his house and asking if he could break the window to get in, and claim it back.

He was told no.

Few minutes later, same chap phones up "I've just come home to find that someone has smashed my window, I want to make a claim"


----------



## mossypossy (Oct 19, 2017)

high class


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 19, 2017)

I always worry about being robbed when We are away in the van. I have a load of expensive equipment in my work shop and that is the  place that is most vulnerable.  So much so I have a strongroom shed built into the inside of the workshop that is thief resistant and is bolted to the floor inside. It has most of the dear stuff put in there and the makers say it is quite difficult to get into.   However there is no way I would take valuables on holiday with me except my drone and camera set.  Quite frankly I do not believe them along with those that claim sickness when abroad to claim on the insurance, yet post on Facebook that they are having a wonderful time.. I think some  people must be lacking in the brain area.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 19, 2017)

What a sad tale.
We should show those poor people some sympathy and consideration.
It could happen to any of us.

Best thing is to avoid France, as it only seems to happen there.
We make a point of  making sure that the Bechstein concert grand piano is safely hidden before getting off the ferry.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 19, 2017)

And what is the postcode for your workshop ?


Alf



GWAYGWAY said:


> I always worry about being robbed when We are away in the van. I have a load of expensive equipment in my work shop and that is the  place that is most vulnerable.  So much so I have a strongroom shed built into the inside of the workshop that is thief resistant and is bolted to the floor inside. It has most of the dear stuff put in there and the makers say it is quite difficult to get into.   However there is no way I would take valuables on holiday with me except my drone and camera set.  Quite frankly I do not believe them along with those that claim sickness when abroad to claim on the insurance, yet post on Facebook that they are having a wonderful time.. I think some  people must be lacking in the brain area.


----------



## TeamRienza (Oct 19, 2017)

The link posted by saxonrosie is a report of a gassing that was following a story in the same paper a day or two before. Read this story as well. Different from the original link.

Northern Ireland caravan couple drugged and robbed at French campsite - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk

This story has a new twist to the robberies in France. They claim to have been injected rather than gassed.

Davy


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 19, 2017)

saxonrosie said:


> Looks like I still don’t have it right, but it’s in the Belfast Telegraph so maybe trev has seen it.



Known here as the belfast bellylaugh,if its in it then treat it as sh one t.:lol-053:


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 19, 2017)

I find it amazing how many I talk to that don't have a decent safe in their van.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 19, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I always worry about being robbed when We are away in the van. I have a load of expensive equipment in my work shop and that is the  place that is most vulnerable.  So much so I have a strongroom shed built into the inside of the workshop that is thief resistant and is bolted to the floor inside. It has most of the dear stuff put in there and the makers say it is quite difficult to get into.   However there is no way I would take valuables on holiday with me except my drone and camera set.  Quite frankly I do not believe them along with those that claim sickness when abroad to claim on the insurance, yet post on Facebook that they are having a wonderful time.. I think some  people must be lacking in the brain area.



Have semtex will travel.
Oh sh one t the mi5 will be knocking at my fecken door now.:scared:


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 19, 2017)

n brown said:


> we won't be laughing if they win the claim - i'll be off to get some of that gassing myself !



Not gas anymore,you have to have a little prick.


----------



## Wully (Oct 19, 2017)

Think Ivan’s sneaked out to casino or the house wae the red light in window I smell shite


----------



## alcam (Oct 20, 2017)

Fazerloz said:


> I find it amazing how many I talk to that don't have a decent safe in their van.



A decent safe ? Do people normally carry any safe decent or otherwise ? Or is the poster trying to ascertain where people keep their precious things ?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 20, 2017)

I have one of these fitted into the motorhome   Safe E5-370

The 1,440kg it weighs eats into the payload a little but needs must when it comes to protecting my wallet which hasn`t seen the light of day for years  :dance:


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 20, 2017)

Sad experience but £17000 sounds like they’ve added a few 00.


----------



## mossypossy (Oct 20, 2017)

"The mother and father decided to speak out following the story of another couple who were drugged in France, which featured in this newspaper yesterday."

Lottery ticket?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Oct 20, 2017)

phillybarbour said:


> Sad experience but £17000 sounds like they’ve added a few 00.



Depends on what they carry onboard.
If my son comes away with me we can carry the following -
2 x Canon dslr cameras, £5000.
4 or more lens, £10,000.
Tripod, £800.
MacBook Pro, £2,500.
iPad, £600.
Snipe satellite, £600.
Omega watch £6,000.
Swarovski binoculars, £2,500.
Swarovski spotting scope, £2000.
The above is over £29,000  and I’m sure I’ve missed a few gadgets  tv, satnav comes to mind.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Oct 21, 2017)

Alf said:


> And what is the postcode for your workshop ?
> 
> 
> Alf



I also attach the  electricity direct to the doors and widow handles along with  explosive devices on the door mats,  gas release devices, and a belt fed shotgun to clear the inside area of movement.  I hope the Police do not investigate  or even worse my oldish brain forgetting what I went for in there on my return.


----------



## Fazerloz (Oct 21, 2017)

alcam said:


> A decent safe ? Do people normally carry any safe decent or otherwise ? Or is the poster trying to ascertain where people keep their precious things ?



Well I certainly have one bolted through the floor of the van,  why not. ?  The amount of money spent on the van and accessories a decent safe is very little.  Doesn't matter what you spend on door locks if once in they can just pick up and walk away with your valuables. Don't say you hide things they know every hide hole going. They are professionals at it doing it on a daily basis.


----------



## antiquesam (Oct 22, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I also attach the  electricity direct to the doors and widow handles along with  explosive devices on the door mats,  gas release devices, and a belt fed shotgun to clear the inside area of movement.  I hope the Police do not investigate  or even worse my oldish brain forgetting what I went for in there on my return.



Fixing electric wires to the widow's handles all sounds too m & s to me, but what you do in your shed is up to you.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Oct 22, 2017)

A fairly easy touch then, you ought to try to make it more difficult.

Alf




GWAYGWAY said:


> I also attach the  electricity direct to the doors and widow handles along with  explosive devices on the door mats,  gas release devices, and a belt fed shotgun to clear the inside area of movement.  I hope the Police do not investigate  or even worse my oldish brain forgetting what I went for in there on my return.


----------



## winks (Oct 22, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> Fixing electric wires to the widow's handles all sounds too m & s to me, but what you do in your shed is up to you.



Is that why it's called Marks and SPARKS?:scared:

Cheers

H


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 22, 2017)

Obanboy666 said:


> Depends on what they carry onboard.
> If my son comes away with me we can carry the following -
> 2 x Canon dslr cameras, £5000.
> 4 or more lens, £10,000.
> ...



Could you please let me know where you intend parking up at nights,sounds well worth me investing in a cyl of gas.:sleep-027:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Oct 22, 2017)

trevskoda said:


> Could you please let me know where you intend parking up at nights,sounds well worth me investing in a cyl of gas.:sleep-027:




I`ll help you Trev     :dance:     no need to buy any gas i had a good curry last night and it`s already producing        :scared:


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Jan 12, 2018)

antiquesam said:


> Fixing electric wires to the widow's handles all sounds too m & s to me, but what you do in your shed is up to you.



I was refering to my workshop from earlier in the  posting, NOT MY BEDROOM. or the van. Mind you the industrial compressor coupled to two sets of air horn trumpets, might uset the neighbours if I go off for a time in the van leaving the compressor turned on.


----------



## harrow (Jan 12, 2018)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I also attach the  electricity direct to the doors and widow handles along with  explosive devices on the door mats,  gas release devices, and a belt fed shotgun to clear the inside area of movement.  I hope the Police do not investigate  or even worse my oldish brain forgetting what I went for in there on my return.


I used to work with a chap who used to stretch bare wires across the windows and plug the wires into the mains power point.

He used to live in kenya and that was a common way to stop burglars,

he still did it when he lived in London !

:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Hycon (Jan 12, 2018)

What a cynical bunch I always travel with 2 Rolex watches  on the dash in case I lose one I am wearing


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 13, 2018)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I was refering to my workshop from earlier in the  posting, NOT MY BEDROOM. or the van. Mind you the industrial compressor coupled to two sets of air horn trumpets, might uset the neighbours if I go off for a time in the van leaving the compressor turned on.



That response took some thought. Two months. lol


----------



## Byronic (Jan 13, 2018)

Future Plans.......

A few POLICE AWARE decals (in various lingos) for me.
Now we all know, including miscreants that the rozzers 
would even in a real event unlikely to be actually doing anything,so I'll
combine the above with a few fake stick on window cracks and holes,
and a clip on cracked fridge vent, I then have all the evidence to indicate
that I've just been turned over, and not worth bothering with. :idea:

Mind you, I could save myself the trouble and persist with relying on
my van looking as not worth robbing, even without the
embellishments!


----------



## delicagirl (Jan 13, 2018)

GWAYGWAY said:


> I was refering to my workshop from earlier in the  posting, *NOT MY BEDROOM*. or the van. Mind you the industrial compressor coupled to two sets of air horn trumpets, might uset the neighbours if I go off for a time in the van leaving the compressor turned on.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 13, 2018)

Byronic said:


> Future Plans.......
> 
> A few POLICE AWARE decals (in various lingos) for me.
> Now we all know, including miscreants that the rozzers
> ...



Seamus sent me a window sticker saying,IRA STAFF CAR DONT F--KING TOUCH.:scared:


----------



## Byronic (Jan 14, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> Seamus sent me a window sticker saying,IRA STAFF CAR DONT F--KING TOUCH.:scared:



Careful trev,  is that sticker made of Semtex !!!

And happy birthday.


----------

